# INFJs and other dom/aux Introverted Perceivers -- How do you have fun?



## Blothmath (May 25, 2013)

Relaxing, Meditation, Thai Chi, reading books and magazines, listening to music, playing strategy games (RL and computer), producing on my PC or just playing on my keyboard or my bass, and watching alot of videos and little indie movies on the internet... that's what i do most in my spare time.

if i'm going out (though i'm an introvert for sure, it happens quite often ) i enjoy talking about subjects i enjoy (best example music, especially at a party, since house and techno is one of my most loved music), maybe dancing if i'm in the mood (though i would never ask someone out for dancing....) or just relaxing with others in a chill-out lounge (when I'm out with my friends, I'm usually the driver and do not drink)


----------



## like hella days (May 15, 2013)

Getting treated/taken out. Getting gifts. Getting stuff is sick. I get CDs from musicians at bars pretty often. So yes getting random stuff from strangers rocks my world. A guy gave me a two terabyte hard drive full of rock and country music last week. And he bought me some drinks. Nice guy

I also like to give. When the time is right

I think Introverted Intuition makes for some really good gift ideas


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Activities that cause me to produce adrenaline.


----------



## dpolaristar (Jun 30, 2013)

LittleMissCurious said:


> What is fun for you? And I mean fun rather than just relaxing or enjoyable. You know, fun.
> 
> It seems that generally extroverted sensors run circles around everyone when it comes to funlovingness. And coming from a family of many dominant Se types, it also seems like fun is expected from life and people. (So relationships-romantic and friends--would be judged in large part by how much fun you have together, and if it's not fun or fun enough, it's no good). Again, this is from seeing my mother, gm, sister, brother, aunt, cousins, through life, but feel free to ofer your own observations.
> 
> ...


All I have to say I think it's a bit immature that you think that just relaxing or doing things you call "cultured" isn't "fun." It also defeats the purpose of asking if other people what they think is fun if you have a strict notion of what fun must be. I think different types of people find different types of activities "fun." and what is fun to one person is hell to another. Like the ESFP and ESTP party types. I personally find their idea of fun "living hell." And most of the time they say the same thing to my intellectual discussions. The world fun itself is subjective.

So Keep in mind that if you are asking what "fun" is to people. Be sure you are asking for their opinion not yours.


----------



## Ballast (Jun 17, 2013)

What is fun: 

Intellectual conversations, editing, forums, intellectual stimulation, reading, writing, drawing, intellectual stimulation, being alone, talking shop, drinking coffee, meeting a friend for good beer, stimulation of the intellectual persuasion.

I can't handle theme parks and public attractions anymore. I do like to explore little towns and eat at interesting restaurants though. Also I'm a fan of hanging out at coffeeshops.


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

I love board games. Oh, and listening to music, fuck yeah.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

I like saying: "The familiar with a twist".

I enjoy doing some kind of activity with a regard for the regularity of it and a commitment to its enjoyment. However, I do enjoy making changes every so and then to keep things interesting.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

I read fantasy and science-fiction novels. I play video games and watch anime. I listen to techno music. I sleep a lot.

Basically anything that doesn't involve physical action or face-to-face interaction with another human being.


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

Writing (fiction, non-fiction, songs)
Reading/studying whatever interests me (mainly music, everything related to acting/performing/movies, the human mind)
Making music
Watching good films
Going to my favourite place and just sit there, watching the world go by
Having coffee and cake
Having stimulating discussions/conversations
Having sex (yeah, Pi's actually do stuff like that and enjoy it )


----------



## PandaBear (Jul 2, 2013)

Being by myself is one of the most fun things for me to do! There is a difference between being lonely and being alone! I can type and write stuff, eat my favourite foods, read books and have fun thinking in my zone! Whenever I have to recharge myself which is often, I must have to do this in order to function! I think others introverts can understand


----------

